# Recalled food?



## salslady1 (Aug 21, 2008)

I seen this on craigslist today an want to know what dog foods have been recalled any one help me out with this?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

All I've heard about was some bags of Pedigree in California.


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

You can also logo on to this link and they will send you e-alerts with any recall. 
http://www.fda.gov/oc/opacom/hottopics/petfood.html


----------



## Angela146 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi*

I also seen the ad on craigslist I was just wondering if it is only the dry food or iwas it the wet food to?


----------



## Angela146 (Sep 12, 2008)

*I was just wondering about the dog food*

Hello I was just wondering if the only recall was on the dry food or the wet food to if any know any thing that would be great


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

*This was listed today!*

http://www.petcare.mars.com/ :frown:


----------

